# adding declorinator before water put in tank



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am getting a python and need to know when i should add the chemicals. should i add them before the water is added or after the water is added. or should i stop during it and add them then and finish and then add some more

thanks


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I add some before, some during, and some at the end :laugh: seriously

I've heard people say they add it in before, but I still don't know what the effect would be with all the dechlorinator in the water.

if you wait until afterwards to add it the fish could quite possibly be floating if the water is very high in chlorine/chloramines


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I usually just add declorinator/water conditioner after I put the water in the tank.


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't really think it matters when you add the declorinator. It won't kill your fish if you add it afterward. As long as the water gets declorinated in a timely matter.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

depends on your water company and the time of year, during the summer they tend to add more. Do whatever you want, if you kill your fish at least it's an opportunity to buy more.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lahot said:


> I add some before, some during, and some at the end


 This sounds like the best option to me.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Depends on the level of chlorine they use!!  I used 2use water str8 from the tap and it never bothered my Ps!! Now im informed i regularly use the aquasafe!! With a python just let it run and add the usual ammount but spread over the length of time it takes to fill!! better distribution kwika!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you were probolynhooked up on a well. no clorine there. i used to do the same thing when i had a well. but now i have city water


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Why dont you just add the chemicals before you add the water, adding the water will then mix up the chemicals through out the water. I have done this for 15 years now, and never lost a fish.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

i just do it afterwards. I havent had any problems with it so far (knock on wood). piranhas are tough fish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I put Amquel and Novaqua conditioner in tank before refilling tanks.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

A Auqasafe user in da house!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I do it after :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well i added before, during,after

the only problem i see with the python is that you dont know how much declor to put in because you dont know how much water you took out. but i just dumped in 15 gallons worth because that is ok for the 30 gallon. and 30g worth in the 75. but that is ok. it is all purpose declor.

thanks for all the help


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

If adding water by pails I'd add to pails. If using hose or python just mix a container wiht water and the remover and pour mixture in as the tank fills.
You have to watch the tank fill anyway..


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> Why dont you just add the chemicals before you add the water, adding the water will then mix up the chemicals through out the water. I have done this for 15 years now, and never lost a fish.


Thats what I do too!!! Just as I'm topping up the tank I add in the "Tap water conditioner" (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals)


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

[Do whatever you want, if you kill your fish at least it's an opportunity to buy more. ]








Thats a good why of looking at it.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I add some before, some during, and some at the end as well.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I add mine before I put the water in and salt ...and alittle after...(except for that salt)
I dont know what it will due if I dont add it , but I dont want dead fish on my hands...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, I think I have been doing it wrong. I have been adding it too a lrage tub, then transfering the treat water into the tank


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

> Ok, I think I have been doing it wrong. I have been adding it too a lrage tub, then transfering the treat water into the tank


actually that is probably the safest thing to do


----------

